# can you paint a turbo manifold?



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

i was going to sand blast my turbo manifold clean it up and then paint it with some high temp paint do you think this will work? has anyone else done this? what other recomendations do you have thanks. just want my turbo set up to look nice also keep clean. any help would be grea thanks guys


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (1LOWJET_94)*

most high temp paints arent 'hot' enough. you need something that is capable of withstanding 1600 degrees+
i'd suggest using turbo-x from techline, its a turbo/header specific heat paint, that will also keep your engine bay cooler.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (TBT-Syncro)*

i painted mine with a 2000 degree flat black paint from auto zone and it stayed on for the 3000 mile i have put on it so far. I put a couple of coats, just helped to keep it from rusting mostly.


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (schimt)*

thats the main reason i want mine painted just to keep the rust looki down as much as possible. im going to stand blast it tomorrow and then try to get it painted as long as it should be good.


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (1LOWJET_94)*

Use this http://www.vhtpaint.com/flameproof.html
follow the off the vehicle directions...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (Fknmovin60)*

That's exactly what I used. VHT Flameproof White Primer then Flat Black. I did the manifold, downpipe, and turbo hotside. I just sanded/cleaned everything, primed it, painted it, then cured it in the oven according to the directions.
After 1 year/ 3k miles the manifold and downpipe look perfect. It is peeling off the hotside though. I'm also using a turbo blanket so I know it gets really hot under there. I'm also not sure if I should have cured the primer coats then the paint. I primed/painted then cured all at once.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_most high temp paints arent 'hot' enough. you need something that is capable of withstanding 1600 degrees+
i'd suggest using turbo-x from techline, its a turbo/header specific heat paint, that will also keep your engine bay cooler.









Hows the techline holding up? Been meaning to buy this


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_
Hows the techline holding up? Been meaning to buy this

very well. i had to send my turbo back to garrett, and they sandblasted it clean, so there is none on it. but my downpipe is still completely covered (2 years later)


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (1LOWJET_94)*

you can have it ceramic coated i know that places have different colors you can choose from now too.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: can you paint a turbo manifold? (stntman)*

when doing ceramic coating I would assume they just tape off what shouldnt be sprayed before baking?


----------

